# Glove Box Disassembly



## gtoik (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey,

I am trying to take my glove box off completely, but I cant seem to figure out how. :willy: If anyone knows how could you please let me know, I would really appreciate it. Thank you. :cheers 
IK


----------



## SasdawgGTO (Nov 10, 2004)

sorry dont know how but can I ask what purpose it will serve?? :confused 

SasDawg


----------



## gtoik (Jul 12, 2005)

I am putting a computer in my car. At first, I was going to put it in the trunk but with hot summers in Houston/Austin, TX it will probably overheat. So then I decided to put it in my glove box...The only problem is, I dont think the glove box will be big enough. I might need to cut the top part of the dash and make it slightly taller...So I was just wondering how much room I had to work with behind and above the glove box


----------



## Dave Wolin (Jan 16, 2005)

*Glove Box*

The glove box just snaps in. No tools required !!


----------



## Afterglow (Nov 1, 2004)

first, open the glove box....on the left and right side there is a rubber stopper. Pull the tabs out and down....then the glove box pops right out.


----------



## gtoik (Jul 12, 2005)

Hey thanx for the info, it really helped me.


----------

